# Our Baby Has Arrived



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

She's 9,000 lbs, 31 feet long... I will post pictures as soon as we figure out why our photo's are "Too large" for the site. We're searching the forums, and will have them posted shortly. As Murphy's law predicts, it has rained since she arrived...
Nothing but Kudo's for the gang at Lakeshore RV (John).. saved us a ton of money, and we got her really quick! Now for the Mods....


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 31RQS








Can't wait to see some pics
Have fun starting the mods









Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PICTURES!PICTURES!PICTURES!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on your beautiful new baby Sydney.
Glad to hear the "delivery" went well with no complications








Enjoy!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I am waiting for mine it wont be out of the factory till the19th then a few days for extras then on to Florida by the 30th if all goes well. I cant wait!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

nanny nanny boo boo, we all have ours! just kidding! We all know the wait, it's so much fun to get an Outback! keep us posted! Tawnya


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sunny *Congratulations, C&H!* sunny

You are going to love that Outback!

As far as the picture size, you probably need to optimize it a bit. Straight out of the camera, it may be a megabyte or more (maybe a lot more!). You need to try to get it down around 100K (1/10th megabyte). In many programs, if you rename it and 'Save As' a .jpg file, you will be given the option of resolution. dial it down to about mid grade. You also may need to reduce the image size. Try for something around 480x640 at most. Smaller is even better when considering the low bandwidth members.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on Sydney Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You're gonna love that trailer!









Enjoy!!

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Let's keep this quiet. Congrats on the new 31RQS, but don't say it too loudly, my DW wants to trade our 26RS for one.....









Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on bringing home "the baby".

Might as well make lemon-aide while it is raining and do some inside mods!!!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Let's keep this quiet. Congrats on the new 31RQS, but don't say it too loudly, my DW wants to trade our 26RS for one.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to vote with your wife on this one







Its a wonderful TT. Kids have their own room - and you have your own room with a HUGE room inbetween yall









We love it so much we have been camping this week, less than 5 miles from home. DH gets up, goes to work while me and the kids play.

CONGRATS ON THE LAKESHORE 31RQS - It was a great experience for us. It comes filled with propane and H2O. Tested everything before they dropped it off and our driver was just adorable. We have found 1 thing wrong, well, not wrong, but forgotten....There was a tiny piece of plastic moulding forgotten on one of our booths - quick trip to Home Depot and everything is PERFECT.


----------

